# Java Übungen



## stephanie (8. Feb 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Einführung in Java schon geschafft. Das heisst, ich kann kleine aufgaben schaffen. Ich will aber noch vieel besser programmieren zu können. Dafür soll ich naturlich übungen machen. Ich habe dafür Java 6 von Elisabeth Jung gekauft . Das hilft mir aber nicht.Die Aufgaben-Erklärungen passt mir irgendwie nicht an. Was soll ich jetzt tun? Wie kann ich mich schritt für schritt verbessern?
Wenn ihr behilflich werdet, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße,
stephanie


----------



## Ziegenpeter (8. Feb 2010)

Naja, erstmal sollte du uns mitteilen was du schon kannst. Dabei kannst du dann auch gleich noch ein bisschen die Java-Terminologie üben. Dann kann man dir sicherlich sagen, an was du dich konkret herantrauen kannst um noch was zu lernen.


----------



## SlaterB (8. Feb 2010)

gkrueger.com - Java Programming Assignments


----------



## stephanie (8. Feb 2010)

Danke ihr beiden.
Ich habe das Buch des Krügers auch gelesen. Ich habe ganz gut verstanden wie es java geht. Ich will mein praktischer Teil weiterentwickeln.


----------



## hemeroc (8. Feb 2010)

Die Studenten der TU-Wien haben gemeinschaftlich ein Projekt das dir vielleicht weiterhilft.

Spezifikationen und Lösungen - eprog.sourceforge.net

Hier kannst du ziemlich viele Beispiele durchsehen mit mehr oder weniger guten Lösungen. Sind hald alle aus "Einführung in die Programmierung". Wenn du schwierigere Beispiele haben möchtest dann kann ich dir auch welche aus höheren Semestern geben.
LG Hemeroc


----------



## nata (9. Feb 2010)

Hallo,
ich hätte sowas für dich: Eprog, Prüfungvorbereitung - Java Learning Group, TUWien | Google Groups

mach einfach die Beispiele von dem und ich glaube wird es dir nützlich sein. ICh lerne auch alleine java und wenn ich bestimmte Probleme habe, helfen mir die leute von Forum sehr gut und komme ich schritweise in Forwerts

lg nata


----------



## eliot (9. Feb 2010)

Wenn man die Theorie verstanden hat,
hilft nur eins: Machen.
Fang an zu programmieren.
Ist wie in der Mathematik: Lernt man nur durch machen.

Vielleicht solltest du dir einfach überlegen was du lernen willst: Grafik, Audio,
Netwerk, Gui, usw. und überlege dir einfach die oder andere Applikation
zum implementieren. Ansonsten gibt es natürlich auch sehr viel Literatur
zu einzelnen  Teilbereichen, die Java als Grundkenntnis voraussetzen:
Mein Liebling: Killer Game Programming 

Viel Erfolg und vor allem: Viel Spaß!


----------



## punkt21 (9. Feb 2010)

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)

ist ebenfalls noch ein super buch. das wurde mir in meiner ausbildung an die hand gegeben. hatte zwar schon programmiererfahrung aber nicht mit java.
schau dir einfach gehaltene tools an, kleine anwendungen und versuche diese nachzubauen oder vllt fällt die ja selber was ein


----------

